# help finding this haunt



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

I found a site a year or so back that did there own hunt 

There was a morgue section and church section with coffin and fake lead light window , they also did a circus type theme section one year . There was a possesed girl with spinning head , hanging man with kicking legs , vomiting man . 

Hope someone knows the link to this site . 

Cheers


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know the site you're talking about... I'll try to help ya in the search.


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

Night Owl said:


> Yeah, I know the site you're talking about... I'll try to help ya in the search.


Thanx so much

can t for the life of me think of the name , ive been searching for hours in vein .


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds familiar. If I run across it..I'll post.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty sure you're talking about the Shallow Valley Funeral Home. Really awesome home haunt but unfortunately they didn't have a haunt last year and I haven't noticed any activity on their site this year.

http://www.shallowvalley.com/


----------

